# ul approved firewalls for gym



## raydlr (Mar 23, 2012)

Can someone tell me where I can get a manaul for ul approved firewalls?
Building a gym.... Not a home gym.....


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

https://applications.tweddle.com/ulecommerce/Products.aspx

http://www.gypsum.org/products/digi...nce-design-manual-digital-download-ga-600-09/


----------

